
YouTube sued for limiting white, Asian male hires for diversity purposes - cohaagen
https://www.fastcompany.com/40538483/youtube-sued-for-limiting-white-asian-male-hires-for-diversity-purposes
======
to3m
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551)

------
ihsw2
What is the stated goal of explicitly discriminatory behavior, where white
males and otherwise conservative people are targeted?

~~~
Cenk
I don‘t think anyone has actually stated this, so perhaps this won’t do as an
answer, but I think in general the purpose is to counteract decades of bias
and discrimination?

~~~
mbel
By introducing new bias and discrimination? Well, what can go wrong?

~~~
jachee
To break endemic, _systemic_ bias and discrimination, the majority group must
choose to be biased and discriminatory against itself.

I can almost guarantee you it was a white male that had ultimate
responsibility to make the decision to take action with regard to that
demographic.

~~~
mbel
So bias and discrimination aren't inherently wrong? If the newly introduced
discrimination is alright what actually made the old one wrong in the first
place?

~~~
jachee
It's a paradox.

And white dudes (like me) aren't ever going to fix it without actively
_trying_ to fix it, which is going to make other white dudes (like the ones in
the lawsuit) discriminated against.

